# US to Japan: pharmacist job opportunities?



## expatpharmd

Are there any job opportunities for an American pharmacist in Japan? Is an American pharmacy degree even worth anything over there?


----------



## Joppa

expatpharmd said:


> Are there any job opportunities for an American pharmacist in Japan? Is an American pharmacy degree even worth anything over there?


Only at medical facilities on US bases - apply through Dept of Defense. To pratise as pharmacist (yakuzaishi) in Japan, you need to pass state exams. Locals have to study pharmacy at university for six years (used to be 4 years) before they become eligible to take state exams. Also those holding foreign pharmacy qualification who are deemed by the Minister for Health and Labour to hold equivalent academic and technical abilities are also eligible to sit the exams. The written exams take place in March each year and are entirely in Japanese.


----------

